# Douglas Thomson



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

A long shot I know but anyone come across of junior engineer Douglas Thomson from Clydebank who joined TSS Umgeni with me on Jan.1957 as first trippers shanghaied from Clan Line.


----------

